# Great British Heritage pass vs Historic Scotland pass



## DebBrown (Jun 7, 2009)

I was planning on getting the GBH pass but I've waited until the last minute.  We leave on Friday.  Now if I have it shipped to me it will have to be Fedex'd at a ridiculous rate.

It seems you can only buy it at specific locations, not at every site.  Is that correct?

So... I can get the Historic Scotland pass.  It is much, much cheaper, covers most of what we will want to see and it looks like I can purchase it on site at any of the locations.  I will do this if I can buy it at the first castle/museum we visit and skip the shipping.

Deb


----------



## Chrisky (Jun 7, 2009)

You're right about the pickup points.  You can pick up the GBH pass in Glasgow, at the VisitScotland Information Centre in George Square or in Edinburgh on Princes Street.  
I found this pass to be perfect for what we wanted to see, it even included places not covered by the HS pass, so more economical for us.  It all depends on what you want to see and what the entrance fees are for each venue.  Also, the pass is purchased for a certain number of days.  Therefore it starts on the first day you use it, not the day it's purchased.


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 7, 2009)

Chrisky,
We're flying into the Glasgow airport so I suppose it is possible for me to drive to the VisitScotland Information center.  However, I'm not too crazy about driving in the cities and especially not until I get used to the car and the UK side of the road.

Would it be a difficult drive to the office from the airport?  Much traffic?  roundabouts??

Deb


----------



## Chrisky (Jun 7, 2009)

Are you planning to rent your car  at the airport when you arrive?  Because there is an airport bus that makes a few stops along the way but takes you right into Glasgow and stops almost in front of the Information Centre.  This is the route by car from the airport to George Square. 
http://www.theaa.com/route-planner/index.jsp.  It's not far, but if you haven't driven there before I'm not sure if you'd want to do that drive immediately upon your arrival in Glasgow.
On the AA site you need to put in the departure point (Glasgow Airport) and arrival (11 George Square,Glasgow), and you'll get the route into the city.


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks.  I had already checked the route using theaa.com.  What I couldn't tell was the level of traffic and congestion.  I'm still thinking it won't be a good idea to drive there right off the plane.

Deb


----------



## Chrisky (Jun 8, 2009)

It would probably be nerve wracking to drive right away.  Unless someone just takes the bus into Glasgow to pick up the passes and returns to the airport, you might be out of luck with this. I presume you will be heading out as soon as you arrive and not staying in Glasgow.

Just for your info, here is a great site to some of the major roads in Scotland to see what traffic is like.
http://www.trafficscotland.org/lev/index.aspx.
On their main page if "live Views" doesn't come up right away, click on it, then you can check parts of Scotland, and the roads leading from the airport.


----------



## Rmelnyk (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh what the heck...take a flyer.  If their are two of you, then one is the driver and the other the navigator.  You learn very quick, although there are 4 round abouts too get off the airport property, when you have done that your in good shape.  HIDI-HO!  But do use the OH MY GOSH BARS!!!!!!!!
Roman


----------

